# Live from the blind 4/18/11



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

Made it out to the blind, wind is out of the northeast at 8-10...got mr heater going with the wife on full alert...

We are in St. Joe county, barely a hint of the white stuff on the ground...have "Bob B Mobile" on top of a hen, and a hen out just a little closer, hopefully it works..

It has changed to all snow now... 

Good luck to who is out...be safe!!!


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

Toms are gobbling behind us...100yds...


----------



## jason060788 (Apr 16, 2011)

Feels like a late season deer hunt here in Ionia county....about an inch of SNOW.....had a doe come in....felt weird not being able to shoot her with snow on the ground
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Out in oakland county now....totally feel like a grunt tube is order...especially since turkeys seem to have taken the day off..boy it feels like late oct. I think I even heard a tending grunt! Lmfao


----------



## Ajarns (Jan 11, 2003)

Hunting from a turkey blind in the bowels of Van Buren County. Snow is coming down pretty good and my decoy no longer looks attractive with the inch of snow on her. So far, heard no birds but have heard four shots. Got plenty of coffee so I don't plan to leave anytime soon. Good luck to all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

Has anybody seen anything or heard gobbles on the ground? I am not liking this snow!


----------



## sdeland (May 31, 2006)

Got out late due to my car battery being dead. To top it off there is a nice tom in my set up spot! Lol. Saw 4 does also so far. Def. Feels like deer season! Good luck everybody.

Stan


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just came in and heard a bunch of gobbleing. Snow on decoys sucks. No good. Flew down and went with hens...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

Well had the birds fired up...toms were gobbling big time behind us...they were back behind a tree that had fell down...then all of a sudden heard a gobble close to our left, i look out and gobbler coming in, 35yds and closing, get the wife around and ready in a flurry, he doesnt like something with the deeks, and he turns around, he's moving a lot, wife cant get a steady bead...20 yards now and still going...he makes it to the edge of the woods, circles behind us and off to the group thats gobbling, which they move off, as their gobbles get further and further away...we are here all day...being patient...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Snowing good here in st Clair county. Seen and heard 2 nice toms yesterday while scouting but of course dead silent this morning. Will turkeys move much when its snowing like this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

They will move around its the wind more than anything that will shut them down. IMO they can't go under ground they still gotta be around they just dont wana talk to you:lol:


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Looked outside and saw an inch of snow and headed into work. I'll try again tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

1 gobble at 1st light. Scouting from the truck now. All of the birds I am seeing are sitting motionless hunkerd down on the edges of fields.


----------



## football12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Good luck with all the snow we are getting, birds may move later here in southern Michigan


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Just got back in from hunting this morning. Heard 4-5 different gobblers at first light. After that heard a few gobbles here and there, but they were all moving away. Around 7:45 or 8:00 heard a tom moving in behind us and never saw him. He was pretty fired up..I hated this snow!!


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

1st gobble was at 6:20. Garbage truck was backing up and he responded. 2nd bird gobbled at 6:35. 7:15 hen came in didn't pay any mine to the snow covered decoy, Tom stayed 100+ yards out. She went east he went west. 1/2 hour later hen came from the west Tom 40+ yards behind her. Tom was 30 yards out stoped right inline with my trail cam fanned out. Should have a nice picture! 1st snow hunt for turkeys for me. Will try tommorow.


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 10, 2011)

Agree with thinkin it was deer season, heard 4-5 different gobblers ended up having a pair of hens then later a single hen come within 20 yards but the toms never made their way in. Had 9 deer come in at about 40 yards, felt good gettin out but definately didnt feel like turkey season, be right back at it in the morning.....Good Luck everyone!!!!


----------



## 03a3 (Sep 4, 2008)

All I can do is watch since I have the late season never have seen sonw birds befor I had five jakes come thru about half hour ago that's all I have seen I am kind of glad I took the late season now.


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

My son and I made it out to our blind about 6:45 and had a bird down at 7:05. He then had to be to school by 7:45 and my mom took the other two little ones overnight but she had to be to work at 8, so everything worked out perfectly for a change! The only thing is I didnt get time to take the blind down or do anything with the bird yet as I'm at home with the two little ones babysitting. His bird had a 6inch beard and really nice size spurs! He smoked it with a crossbow and NIP spitfire gobbler getter heads! Those things did a number on the bird! Good luck to all! This is the first bird for my son and I! Pretty neat! The bird came in hot and heavy to the 3 decoys I had set up, didnt really do much calling at all.


----------



## jason060788 (Apr 16, 2011)

Spartans8989 said:


> My son and I made it out to our blind about 6:45 and had a bird down at 7:05. He then had to be to school by 7:45 and my mom took the other two little ones overnight but she had to be to work at 8, so everything worked out perfectly for a change! The only thing is I didnt get time to take the blind down or do anything with the bird yet as I'm at home with the two little ones babysitting. His bird had a 6inch beard and really nice size spurs! He smoked it with a crossbow and NIP spitfire gobbler getter heads! Those things did a number on the bird! Good luck to all! This is the first bird for my son and I! Pretty neat! The bird came in hot and heavy to the 3 decoys I had set up, didnt really do much calling at all.


 
Sweet, Great Job!!......now change your user name to Wolverine8989 :evil:


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome job....probably be a great day at school for your son! I used to love hunting before school...lucky my first hour teacher was a hunter and cut me some slack for being tardy a lot in the fall. And disregard that last name change post! Ha

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

Still out and waiting, calling every so often...pretty quiet other than the wind/crows/song birds..


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

Just had a tom come thru gobbling his butt off, would not come in to the dekes, but gobbled at every little rustle of the leaves...


----------



## hunter08 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just had one gobble a little ways away


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

Great thing about it guys is I didn't have to fire up my Thermocell all morning. Never a bug to be seen


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

Well just had to more birds show up at the north end of the field, thought they were alone, called to them, they gobbled heads turned white, started coming across the field, then two hens showed up...took them away...still have time, been seeing alot more movement the last two hours...


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

Snowed like crazy in jackson county. I had to get out and knock the snow off the dekes so they would look like hens again. A few gobbles off the roost. I had a yote come in and really screw things up.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## hunter08 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just saw a hen but nothing with her yet


----------

